# Fastener recommendations for wood plank walls



## chooch08 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello all,
My first post here and looking for some input on fastening some white pine boards. I'm planing 6" & 8" white pine down to 5/8" thickness and installing on the interior walls of my garage in place of sheetrock. Edges are just square cut and butted together. I was leaning towards screws just in case there might be warping or cupping down the road but maybe that's overkill...Thanks in advance!
MJ


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Screws are fine but a lot of work for that many boards. Though I do admit that I have put up wood fencing with screws.

A nail gun would be a lot simpler and the nail heads would show less than the screw heads.

George


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Second for a trim nailer as the best option. If you are inclined to use screws, use trim head screws, very small head.

You might also check on any local restrictions on wood siding inside a garage, that pine is not considered fire "resistant".


----------



## Tree Hugger (Sep 1, 2011)

+3 on the nail gun, Good point on fire resistance. 
A few years ago I thought about making a wooden ceiling in my basement remodel.
I ended up not doing it but here's a product I was experimenting with (they gave ne a sample) and it
worked amazingly well . I was passing a Mapp gas torch over a coated board and an uncoated board.
As soon as the flame left the coated board it would self extinguish, the other on was eventually on fire.





Flame Seal Wood Seal-A Fire Retardant | LogFinish.com


Flame Seal Wood Seal-A Fire Retardant is a application ready, water-based, Class A fire retardant designed for treatment of raw wood.




www.logfinish.com


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

chooch08 said:


> Hello all,
> My first post here and looking for some input on fastening some white pine boards. I'm planing 6" & 8" white pine down to 5/8" thickness and installing on the interior walls of my garage in place of sheetrock. Edges are just square cut and butted together. I was leaning towards screws just in case there might be warping or cupping down the road but maybe that's overkill...Thanks in advance!
> MJ


I would nail it and would suggest, if you can get hold of one, 15ga. round head nails. They are used in many of the 15 ga. angled finish nailers. The heads and nail gauge will have some holding power where the conventional 16 and 18ga do not have heads on the nails for holding strength.


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

I'd use construction glue( I like PL 3x) and 16 or even 18ga trim brads. The glue does most of the work. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## chooch08 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tree Hugger said:


> +3 on the nail gun, Good point on fire resistance.
> A few years ago I thought about making a wooden ceiling in my basement remodel.
> I ended up not doing it but here's a product I was experimenting with (they gave ne a sample) and it
> worked amazingly well . I was passing a Mapp gas torch over a coated board and an uncoated board.
> ...


Thanks. I hadn't considered fire resistance either so I'll check out the link you posted.


----------



## chooch08 (Dec 29, 2020)

B Coll said:


> I would nail it and would suggest, if you can get hold of one, 15ga. round head nails. They are used in many of the 15 ga. angled finish nailers. The heads and nail gauge will have some holding power where the conventional 16 and 18ga do not have heads on the nails for holding strength.


I like the sound of that with gage and holding power. 'Preciate it.


----------

